# UrbanMan Giveaway



## Clouds4Days (11/5/19)

Want to win a box full of awesomeness then have a watch...
Details in video and description. 

Good luck to all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (11/5/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Want to win a box full of awesomeness then have a watch...
> Details in video and description.
> 
> Good luck to all.





I watched the entire video waiting for the vape stuff . It's interesting though and thanks for sharing this. I've posted it in the Giveaway and Participation thread. Love your pun "have a watch" @Clouds4Days!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/5/19)

Hooked said:


> I watched the entire video waiting for the vape stuff . It's interesting though and thanks for sharing this. I've posted it in the Giveaway and Participation thread. Love your pun "have a watch" @Clouds4Days!



Thank you @Hooked .
Hahaha sorry for the disappointment but I promise my next video will be a vape related one 

At the moment I'm alternating between vape and watch reviews so one week a watch review then the following a vape review. But I hope to have many more various reviews in the future, or even do two weekly videos of both watches and vaping.

I know I should probably keep the two on separate channels. But I have a goal in mind and it's to introduce people to new hobbies and maybe even convert some smoking watch enthusiasts into vapers and some vapers into watch enthusiasts.

And even if not intrested they can always skip the video.

Have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/5/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you @Hooked .
> Hahaha sorry for the disappointment but I promise my next video will be a vape related one
> 
> At the moment I'm alternating between vape and watch reviews so one week a watch review then the following a vape review. But I hope to have many more various reviews in the future, or even do two weekly videos of both watches and vaping.
> ...



@Clouds4Days I have a feeling I'm misunderstanding something. I thought that you called it a "watch review" because it was about watches, but I don't think that's the case if you're going to post "watch reviews" once or twice a week. I hardly think that many people are interested in watches or see them as a potentially new hobby!

So .... what are "watch reviews" ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/19)

Thanks for sharing the video @Clouds4Days 
Those Casio watches were great in the day, I had a similar one
In fact I have another cheaper one with a rubber strap that I don’t wear but it sits near my pitstop station so I can see the time while I’m pitstopping my vape gear (I don’t like touching my cell phone if I can help it when I have juice nearby and on my fingers)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/19)

Interesting little gift box there , going to call some friends
@Daniel @lesvaches @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/5/19)

Hooked said:


> @Clouds4Days I have a feeling I'm misunderstanding something. I thought that you called it a "watch review" because it was about watches, but I don't think that's the case if you're going to post "watch reviews" once or twice a week. I hardly think that many people are interested in watches or see them as a potentially new hobby!
> 
> So .... what are "watch reviews" ?



That is correct I will be doing watch reviews as in "actual watches, the ones that tell time" every 2nd week.

The sad thing is the South African watch community is almost non existent and I base it mainly on two things.
1- the economy (it gets expensive real quick once the bug bites)
2- prices on watches locally is ridiculous, if you dont import you will pay double or even triple sometimes .

There are some great Watch reviewers out there (Internationally) with some good followings.
2 of my favourite-
Jody (just one more watch)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzllztCuniR_83Fwuz70xcg

Jorry (the time teller)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCugWBGRcE8hx8ve527uHcfw

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing the video @Clouds4Days
> Those Casio watches were great in the day, I had a similar one
> In fact I have another cheaper one with a rubber strap that I don’t wear but it sits near my pitstop station so I can see the time while I’m pitstopping my vape gear (I don’t like touching my cell phone if I can help it when I have juice nearby and on my fingers)



The Casio F91W is a really neat little watch, I never owned one before this and sad that i didnt .

It's so light and comfortable you almost forget you wearing it.
It's the cheapest watch I have ever bought but so far it's one of my favorites. 

Cellphones have taken over but I watch is much more reliable. A phone can easily fall and get damaged or battery run flat while you out and about during the day. With a watch you have years of battery life or if you have a automatic watch even more years.

Some Casio g shocks run on solar power so also super reliable and 200m water resistance you can easily take a swim with and time yourself doing your laps ( I know you like swimming @Silver )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/5/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> The Casio F91W is a really neat little watch, I never owned one before this and sad that i didnt .
> 
> It's so light and comfortable you almost forget you wearing it.
> It's the cheapest watch I have ever bought but so far it's one of my favorites.
> ...



Thanks @Clouds4Days 

I agree with you!

Funny story, I decided *not* to wear a watch for VapeCon 2016 and to rather rely on my cell. 
It was quite a big mistake. 

I need to check the time often because the whole day is carefully planned. Needless to say, taking my phone out my pocket every 5 mins was such a schlepp and it felt awkward carrying it in my hand all the time. And... my battery did go flat later in the day!

I wore my watch for VapeCon 2017 and 2018. Quick glance down and I could see the time in what felt like a millisecond compared with taking the phone out and pressing the button to turn it on.

Won’t be making that mistake again.

Wristwatches certainly have their place when you need fast access to the time.

Thanks for the heads up on the G shock. Ya, I don’t swim with a watch because I just do all my laps and check how long I took for all of them. I don’t time the individual laps. I get out the pool and check the time. They have a big lovely clock on the wall. Then I jot it down on my cell in my bag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days
> 
> I agree with you!
> 
> ...



Oh schucks but precisely a phone is not as reliable and besides reliability alot of industry's still rely on watches eg- medical/Doctors.

I plan on doing more budget friendly pieces in the near future alongside the casios I just got but at moment I'm satisfying all my wants first

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> That is correct I will be doing watch reviews as in "actual watches, the ones that tell time" every 2nd week.
> 
> The sad thing is the South African watch community is almost non existent and I base it mainly on two things.
> 1- the economy (it gets expensive real quick once the bug bites)
> ...



Interesting! l don't think I know anyone who wears a watch these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Interesting! l don't think I know anyone who wears a watch these days.



Its interesting I too never really noticed anyone wearing watches a year back but once you really start looking (especially if you are a collector/enthusiast) you see alot more people wearing watches than before.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/19)

A lot of people are wearing smart watches to go with their S 10'S and I 10'S

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (13/5/19)

Have not worn a watch for decades. Now i wear this for other reasons than time.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/5/19)

Raindance said:


> Have not worn a watch for decades. Now i wear this for other reasons than time.
> View attachment 166442
> 
> 
> Regards



My mother and father in law only wear a fit bit too because they get discounts on their life and medical insurance for achieving x amount of steps a week 

It's pretty funny watching them manipulate the steps made is all I'm saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (12/6/19)

Edit - Saw announcement is 12 June 

Would make an awesome fathersday gift from you to......me, just saying! LOL

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> Edit - Saw announcement is 12 June



Hi @StompieZA no the Giveaway was going to be done this Friday 14th but will now only be done next week Wed or Friday.

I will make a quick video tonight on the matter for my Subs but reason being is my Grandmother passed away this past weekend and the family is saying their farewells this Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/6/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @StompieZA no the Giveaway was going to be done this Friday 14th but will now only be done next week Wed or Friday.
> 
> I will make a quick video tonight on the matter for my Subs but reason being is my Grandmother passed away this past weekend and the family is saying their farewells this Friday.



Shame man, Condolences! Its never nice, i know! Good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/6/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @StompieZA no the Giveaway was going to be done this Friday 14th but will now only be done next week Wed or Friday.
> 
> I will make a quick video tonight on the matter for my Subs but reason being is my Grandmother passed away this past weekend and the family is saying their farewells this Friday.



Sorry to hear. Condolences to you and your family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/19)

Thank you @StompieZA and @RenaldoRheeder I appreciate the condolences. 

My heart aches for my Grandfather the most, they have been married for roughly 60 years and the pain in his eyes kills me.

Time can only heal but once again thank you .

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/19)

Condolences , It is the most miserable time in life ,MOM [96] passed away FEB 19 10-18, her picture -on my bedroom wall , I want to remember her not forget, reminds me everyday how much we loved each other , My world collapsed and I was devastated for a month and avoided every body everywhere, her death and memory , I got her wedding band and cherish
A mom or gran is diamonds that will never be replaced. I FEEL YOUR PAIN

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @StompieZA no the Giveaway was going to be done this Friday 14th but will now only be done next week Wed or Friday.
> 
> I will make a quick video tonight on the matter for my Subs but reason being is my Grandmother passed away this past weekend and the family is saying their farewells this Friday.



Sorry to hear about your grandmother's passing @Clouds4Days 
Wishing you and your family strength at this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/6/19)

My condolences to you and your family @Clouds4Days. I cannot imagine what your grandfather must be going through.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/6/19)

@Clouds4Days ,condolences bro!. From me and family to you and family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

